
Ask HN: Upgrading Rails - blooberr
I&#x27;m really curious how everyone determines when is the right time to upgrade Rails versions.<p>How do you determine when is the right time to pull the trigger for a major upgrade? Like 2.3 -&gt; 3.x? Or more recently, potentially to 5.x?<p>What is the process that you follow?
======
freeslugs
check out the changelog and update your broken code.

------
justsorneguy
wait for a CVE

